# Carb rebuild



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, Looks like some of my smoke is from the carb. So I will be doing a rebuild. Any one have anytips for me on the N's? I have a carb dip tank, and air to clean it all good, anything becides a rebuild kit, I may need? Anyone of a good place to get a rebuild kit?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In addition to the solvent bath and compressed air; nothing can get a component as clean and free of debry as an ultrasonic parts cleaner. We used them at work (before I retired) in the engine shop to clean GG rotors, fuel injectors, combustor chamber burner cans, and pretty much anything that needed to be cleaned on turbine engines. You may be able to find a shop locally that has one and you can take it there to be cleaned after you soak it in the solvent bath. Ultrasonic cleaners are particularly good at loosening and cleaning minute bits or debry from small passages and surfaces. Ideal for brings an old carb back to new condition. Below is an example: 

Ultrasonic Benchtop Parts Cleaners


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, just as a update. I got a kit, and tore it apart. Well, as luck would have it, half of the flote was full, so I had to get a new one. Also about 1/4 of crud in the flote bowl, so I gave it a real good cleaning. Well, after I was REAL sick for about a week, and now my little girl has a cold agean,[and her last canine tooth coming in] I have been to busy to do any more. Hoping to get it done this weekend.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul, sounds like the problem with the carb was quite evident, gotta like that!! 
Hope your little girl is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, after WEEKS of being sick, I finly had a chance to finish it up. Seems a lot better, but today I will take her out, and give a good run to see how it works.


----------

